# Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern



## chef (3. September 2014)

Hab einen ca 20 Jahre nicht mehr abgelassenen Kleinteich(ca 14 x 8m) für lau zur freien Verfügung bekommen. Dieser liegt in einem total verwilderten garten nahe meiner Wohnung. Sah aus wie ein Sumpfgebiet. Zulauf war früher einer Rohrleitung von einer Quelle, vergraben, genauer Quellenstandort unbekannt. Aus dem Rohr kam aber nix mehr, evtl Zulaufrohr dicht, oder Quelle versandet.
Teich ist nur ca 70 cm tief, kann aber abgelassen werden.
Will den als Köderfischteich bzw zur Futterfischnachzucht nutzen:
Giebel, Schleie, Rotauge, Rotfeder

So, hab vor  3 Monaten den Teich abgelassen, was an sich schon ne Aktion war, da es keinen Mönch gibt. Musste erst den Graben hinterm Teich entschlammen( ca 50 cm tief auf 20m, uffff), dann das Versandete Rohr aufgraben und durchstossen, usw. Lief dann aber ab. Im Teich viel Schlamm und Blätter, fast bis zur Wasseroberfläche. Hat sich aber in den 3 Monaten gut abgesetzt.
Vor 2 Wochen hab ich dann angefangen, den Platz um den Teich auszuholzen, letzten Do kam der Bagger.
Bagger gehört nem Bekannten, musste nix zahlen. Da der Teich innen immernoch sehr nass war, hat er nur von aussen rausgebaggert, einmal rundum gefahren. In der Mitte blieb dann ein Streifen Schlamm von ca 5 x 2 m der per Handarbeit raus musste. Das Zulaufrohr auf voller länge aufgraben hat nicht so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab, Bagger ist mehrmals fast versunken. Haben dann abgebrochen. Hab jetzt anstelle des Zulaufrohrs auf 15m eine Drainage verlegt aus der es jetzt ganz gut läuft. War ne ganz schöne Arbeit mit der Schaufel per Hand.


----------



## chef (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

So, nach dem Baggern sah es dann so aus:


----------



## chef (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Der Dreck in der Mitte ist wie gesagt auch schon draussen. Muss jetzt mal warten, bis der Schlamm der aussen liegt etwas abtrocknet, dass ich ihn verteilen kann. Ca 15 cm Wasser sind jetzt auch schon drin, sollte bis in 2,3 Wochen voll sein!


----------



## chef (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Gestern und heute wieder ein bisschen was gemacht; langsam nimmts Formen an:


----------



## joedreck (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Find ich echt gut bisher! Die Ufer sind sehr matschig wenn ich das richtig sehe? Besteht denn die Möglichkeit die in irgendeiner Weise trocken zu bekommen? Anschließend wäre vielleicht ein Bewuchs mit Rasen o.Ä. sinnvoll, um die Ufer zu befestigen. 
Aber echt toll! Schön, dass da noch einer so eine Arbeit investiert!


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Von mir gibts auch Lob für die viele Arbeit!

Ein Kritikpunkt habe ich: meiner Meinung nach müsste in den See eine deutlich tiefere Stelle rein. 2x2m mit 1,2-1,5m Tiefe würden ja schon langen. Dann können die Fische bei Frost in tieferes Wasser ziehen und haben dort eine höhere Chance, den Winter zu überstehen.


----------



## chef (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Ja, das ganze Grundstück ist ziemlich nass. Hoffe die Drainage nimmt da auch etwas an Nässe raus, bzw lässt nimmer so viel rein. Und es war ja auch total eingewachsen. Durchs ausholzen kommt jetzt schon deutlich mehr Licht und Sonne rein. Sollte jetzt besser trocknen. Na klar soll da mal Rasen wachsen.
Muss aber erst den ganzen Dreck noch verteilen, weiss net, ob das vorm Winter klappt. Im Moment geht das nämlich extrem beschissen, da der Schlamm noch  fest ist.


----------



## chef (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Von mir gibts auch Lob für die viele Arbeit!
> 
> Ein Kritikpunkt habe ich: meiner Meinung nach müsste in den See eine deutlich tiefere Stelle rein. 2x2m mit 1,2-1,5m Tiefe würden ja schon langen. Dann können die Fische bei Frost in tieferes Wasser ziehen und haben dort eine höhere Chance, den Winter zu überstehen.


 
Bissl tiefer wär scho nicht schlecht, geht aber nicht, da
- der Teich dann nicht mehr abläuft
- sich in solchen , nichtablassbaren Löchern der ganze (Faul-)Schlamm, Dreck, Blätter sammelt.

70 cm ist echt knapp, ich weiss. Aber Giebel und Schleie sind echt hart im Nehmen! Ausserdem kommt ja permanent Frischwasser. Und wenn es wirklich mal 30 cm Eis hat(wann hat es das denn schon mal?) sind immernoch 40 cm Wasser drunter! Übern Winter sind eh nur ein paar Laichfische(Giebel, Schleie, Rotaugen) drin. Wird scho klappen ;-)


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Kumpels von mir haben einen Teich der größtenteils flach ist, aber auch ein paar Bereiche bis 1,2m Tiefe drin hat. 

Die haben auch immer gedacht, das hier schon kein großer Winter kommt. Vor 2 Jahren war es dann soweit und der gesamte Bestand im See ist gestorben.


----------



## F@b (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Muss mich meinem Vorredner mal anschließen, 70cm reichen nie und nimmer,  die Frostgrenze liegt bei uns im Bereich von 0,80m bis 1,50 m unter der  Oberfläche, je nach Region und hierbei sind nicht mal extreme Winter  eingerechnet. Eine Zone die deutlich darunter liegt solltest du auf  jeden Fall schaffen. Das Rinnsal was da kommt wird den Teich bei tiefen  Temperaturen nicht von Eis freihalten, wenns im Winter den überhaupt  läuft, zumindest kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Wenn du es trotzdem  so lassen willst, setze wenigstens Pflanzen (Schilf o.ä.) ein welche bei  Frost durch das Eis reichen um den Gasaustausch sicher zu stellen, wenn  der nicht sichergestellt ist wirst mal sehen wie hart Giebel und  Schleie im nehmen sind. Wünsche dir trotzdem noch viel Glück bei deinem  Vorhaben.


----------



## chef (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*



F@b schrieb:


> .. wirst mal sehen wie hart Giebel und Schleie im nehmen sind. Wünsche dir trotzdem noch viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben.


Ich weiss:
(Zitate aus Wikipedia)
"..Der im Blut der Karauschen enthaltene Alkoholanteil ermöglicht es ihnen sogar, ein vollständiges Durchfrieren von Gewässern zu überleben..."
"..Schleien verfügen über die Fähigkeit zur Kälte- und Hitzestarre, die es ihnen ermöglicht, kurzfristig auch extremen Sauerstoffmangel zu überleben. Deshalb sind sie auch in kleinen Tümpeln anzutreffen.."


----------



## chef (11. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Wird schon:


----------



## Deep Down (11. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Jep, das sieht doch schon mal gut aus!

Der Teich liegt nach den Bildern vor Wind und Auskühlung geschützt und in einem feuchten Bereich. Da friert also so schnell nix durch, selbst wenn kein Schnee liegt. Da holt man sich selbst im tiefsten Winter eher noch nasse Füsse! 

Liegt der Teich zu dem irgendwie in einer Senke oder in abschüssigem Gelände, dass das Wasser im Boden stetig durchfliesst/-sickert oder sammelt es sich da nur?

Die alte Rohrleitung könnte tatsächlich dafür sprechen, dass da ne Quelle derzeit immer noch alles schön durchnässt. Da würde ich nochmal nach suchen, das reicht dann nämlich durchaus aus, dass bei entsprechend stetigem Zufluss bei der Lage das Durchfrieren  verhindert wird.

Im Winter solltest Du tatsächlich für den Gasaustausch Vorkehrungen treffen. Da derzeit kein Schilf oder so etwas da ist, irgend sowas wie nen Bündel Schilf oder Stroh einsetzen.

Ich glaub an Dein Vorhaben.

Klasse Projekt!


----------



## chef (11. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Ja, liegt an nem steilen Hang, da kommt Wasser aus der Böschung. Wegen Durchfrieren mach ich mir da erstmal keine Sorgen. Der Teich ist ja ca 50 Jahre alt und war mit der gleichen Tiefe auch damals schon in Betrieb. Und in den 1960ern solls ja angeblich strengere Winter gegeben haben.
Hmm, evtl such ich nochmal nach der Quelle, aber etz ka Lust u ka Zeit mehr.Das Wasser was kommt reicht schon, dafür das wir jetzt am Ende des sommers eh ne rel trockene Zeit haben.
 Fiche in 2 Wochen meinen 2400 Qm Teich, das wird auch ne Aktion.
Cheers


----------



## chef (11. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

vorher:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=223654&d=1409724663


nachher:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=224076&d=1410434116

Hat sich schon einiges getan ;-)


----------



## chef (15. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

So, Teich ist fast voll:


----------



## frifroe (15. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Ich bin auch der meinung das 70 cm zu wenig ist.
Aber mal was anderes  den Bildern nach zu urteilen kommt ja nicht gerade viel Wasser in den Teich. Was machst Du denn im Sommer?


----------



## chef (15. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Ich habe jetzt mal 120 1-jährige Giebel und 10 Rotaugen(20cm) rein. Das war ein Eimer Fische mit Wasser. Ein paar Laich- Rotaugen, - federn kommen noch dazu. Wie gesagt, ich mach mir da keine Sorgen.
Aber vielleicht bin ich nach 13 Jahren als Teichbewirtschafter einfach noch zu naiv? ;-)
Werde im Frühjahr über mögliche Ausfälle berichten!


----------



## boot (15. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Moin,für Karauschen und Rotaugen ist der Teich tief genug,mein Teich hat auch nur 70 cm Tiefe und die Karauschen kommen übern Winter.


----------



## chef (15. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Es liegt ja auch an der Besatzdichte. Und 120 Giebel(1 Jährig = 5 -10 cm)) das ist nicht mal ein Eimer voll! Ausserdem läuft ständig Wasser nach bzw durch den Teich. Nicht viel, aber stetig.
Bei 200 Fischen um die 30 cm sähe die Sache natürlich ganz anders aus.
Aber wie gesagt, ich will mir da  Futterfische für meine Zander, Fischbrut bzw 1-sömmrige Rotfedern/-augen, heranziehen, diese im Herbst abfischen und in meinen anderen Teich umsetzen.
Die 120 - 150 Giebel brauch ich übers Jahr zum Wallerangeln und die werden dann wieder als 1 Jährige nachbesetzt.
Also werden im Winter nie recht viele Fische drin sein:
ca  150 Giebel 1 sömmrig
ca 30 Laich Rotaugen ;- federn(20 - 30cm)
No risk no fun, wie beim Wallerangeln!


----------



## chef (9. März 2015)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Habe im Spätherbst nochmal 120 Karauschen mit 20 -25cm geschenkt bekommen und auch noch gesetzt. Fazit nach dem Winter:
2 (kleine)tote Karauschen!!!!
Hat also alles funktioniert!!!!
Und wasser läuft gut.
#h


----------



## chef (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

*Update 10/16:

*Nachdem das letztes Jahr mit den Köderfischen schon so gut geklappt hat, bin ich dann heuer aufs ganze gegangen. Hab nochmal ein Baggerwochenende investiert, hab mir Recyclingschotter kommen lassen(musste nur die Anfahrt von 40 Euro zahlen) um die Böschungen zu befestigen, hab den Ablauf ca 20 cm(sowie den ganzen Teich) tiefer gemacht und zusätzlich 10 cm höher angedämmt; also  + 30 cm), neue Ablaufrohre(ca 20m KG 100 Rohre) yerlegt, nen zusätzlichen Zulauf(temporäre Drainage mit Brunnenüberlauf) ausm Nachbargarten angezapft und ne 30 Watt Teichpumpe angeschlossen. Seitdem Fühlen sich 130 Bachsaiblinge pudelwohl und sprengen grad die markante 30 cm Pfannengrösse #h
Im August/September brach ,aufgrund der langanhaltenden Trockenheit und hohen Temperaturen, der Zulauf fast völlig zusammen. Den Wasserstand konnte ich nur halten, indem ich alle 1-2 Tage ca 1 m/3 aus meinem Brunnen nachgepumpt habe. Die Fische hats nicht gestört, keine Ausfälle!!!!
vorher:









U
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und jetzt schauts so aus:


----------



## chef (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Hab heuer 50 Regenbogenforellen drin. Bisher keine Ausfälle. Die 30 Watt Umwälzpumpe macht ordentlich Druck(rechts unten beim Steg). Noch nicht fertig, aber es geht voran!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Sieht doch schon recht schick aus - kommt das auf dem Foto recht trübe aussehende Wasser vom Umwälzpumpen?


----------



## wusel345 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Servus Chef, 

deine Arbeit hat sich gelohnt. Ich finde dieses Kleinod toll. Ein Platz, um Ruhe zu finden und sich zu erholen. 5 Sterne von mir.


----------



## MikeHawk (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Richtig schön!

Und super das du hier auch noch jedes Jahr Rückmeldung gibst!


----------



## chef (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sieht doch schon recht schick aus - kommt das auf dem Foto recht trübe aussehende Wasser vom Umwälzpumpen?


Ja, ist aber auch der lehmige Boden. Nimmt man einen Eimer Wasser aus dem Teich, setzt sich nach kurzer Zeit der Lehm unten ab und es ist klar. Und es läuft halt auch nur sehr wenig Wasser zu.
Aber das Wasser ist arschkalt und die Fische wachsen prächtig. Keine (sichtbaren)Ausfälle dieses Jahr bis jetzt, hab aber auch nur 50 Refos drin.

Ja, ist echt gut geworden, v a wenn man es mit den Anfangsbildern vergeicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Ja, dacht ich mir fast mit dem "Trüben" so.

Und dazu:


chef schrieb:


> Ja, ist echt gut geworden, v a wenn man es mit den Anfangsbildern vergeicht!


ABSOLUT!!


----------



## chef (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Hab heuer 50 Forellen zwischen 35 und 45 cm abgefischt. Von 50 gesetzten! Keine Ausfälle und extrem gut abgewachsen. Hatten leicht rosa Fleisch, dürfte also auch viel natürliche Nahrung vorhanden sein. hab nur normales Futter gefüttert.
Das Abfischen nur mit dem Rohr im Teich ist aber nicht so der Bringer. Man muss einen Kescher drüberlegen, dass die Fische nicht entwischen, der verstopft aber immer schnell mit Blättern, usw. Deswegen war jetzt Projekt Mönchbau angesagt. Wollte nicht 100te von Euros dafür ausgeben, deswegen war selber machen angesagt!
Hab ne Bodenplatte, mit Pflastersteinen und diversen Eisen(1m in den Boden geschlagen), unterhalb des Ablaufrohres betoniert.
Dann ein altes Betonrohr (ca 1m lang, 40 cm Durchmesser) aufgeflext. Ne Schalung aus Holz gebastelt, U-Profileisen mit eingesetzt, und los gings.
Teil der Forellen kurz vorm Räuchern. Zum Vergleich, die Bachforelle hab ich geangelt, hatte 30 cm.


----------



## chef (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

So schauts jetzt aus:


----------



## MikeHawk (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Super!

 Wie groß waren denn die Forellen als du sie besetzt hast?


----------



## Deep Down (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Top, top,top, Danke für die Rückmeldungen, Respekt und guten Hunger etc!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Tolles Projekt! Danke fürs Dokumentieren.


----------



## chef (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Wie groß waren denn die Forellen als du sie besetzt hast?



Zwischen 23 u 25 cm


----------



## Kordl (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

Schönen Teich hast dir da  hergerichtet. #6

Tom


----------



## Heidechopper (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*

#6#6#6
Das war die Arbeit wert. Chapeau!
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## chef (20. Januar 2019)

2018 war ein heikles Jahr für Fischteiche. Ich hatte heuer 50 Regenbogenforellen gesetzt, so um die 22 cm. 
Bei mir kam ab Mai kein Tropfen Wasser mehr. Keiner! Hab also fast täglich aus meinem Brunnen Wasser in den Teich gepumpt  um den Wasserstand zu halten. Im Juli und August hab ich dann das Füttern aufgrund der Temperaturen auf ein Minimum runtergefahren.
Komischerweise hatte ich im April,als es noch kühl war und noch genug Wasser kam, einige Ausfälle. Das ging so 2 Wochen lang, immer wieder lag ne tote Forelle drin. Dann trübte das Wasser massiv ein und alles war gut. Tzzzz
Während der Hitze und Trockenheit kamen keine weiteren Ausfälle dazu, krass, bei 0 Zulauf...
Hab jetzt auch das Projekt Gartenhaus in Angriff genommen. Es gibt jetzt einen Bauwagen mit Seeterrasse.
Die Forellen waren heuer nicht so gross wie letztes Jahr, aber trotzdem (fast)alle in schönen Portionsgrössen.


----------



## Jürgen57 (21. Januar 2019)

Wie groß ist der Teich?


----------



## yukonjack (21. Januar 2019)

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der Teich?


ich schätze mal so 14mx8m.


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2019)

Das sind aber richtig ette Brummer!


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Januar 2019)

Tolles Projekt und danke für die laufenden Informationen


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (23. Januar 2019)

chef schrieb:


> *AW: Kleinen Teich hergerichtet; mit Bildern*
> 
> So, Teich ist fast voll:



 Es sieht doch aus, als könnte der Wasserstand überhaupt noch um einiges erhöht werden. Ringsherum scheint es ein  leicht ansteigendes Gelände zu sein.


----------



## chef (23. Januar 2019)

Prinzipiell ja, aber dann läuft aus meinen Zuläufen kein Wasser mehr rein, weil die dann zu tief liegen. Aber wie gesagt, auch heuer bei der Hitze war das nicht das Problem.


----------

